# My BBQ Chicken Brine



## ecto1 (May 20, 2011)

OK this is the Brine I use on BBQ chicken.  I like it because it gives the meat a sweet taste without bbq sauce.  It got me to the final table in my last cook off and hopefully helps me get some hardware this weekend.

1 Gallon Water

1/3 cup kosher salt

1/2 cup dark brown sugar

1 TBS Tony Chachery's

1 tsp cumin

4 cloves of Garlic

2 bay leaves

Mix all ingrediants well and put into a gallon jug place gallon jug in freezer for 24 hours.  Spatchcock chicken and brine for 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## shooter1 (May 20, 2011)

That looks really good Ecto, I'm going to try it. One question though, you say to put jug in freezer for 24 hours. Won't it freeze solid?


----------



## Dutch (May 20, 2011)

Sounds good, ECT01. Question for you-do you use Tony Chachery's    Cajun seasoning or Creole seasoning? or is that your "secrect" in this recipe??


----------



## ecto1 (May 20, 2011)

Salt water does not freeze as easy but you are right it does freeze.   You can put in the fridge if you want to use ASAP.   I make it and then take it out and place in the truck to take to comps so any slush and ice that has formed is gone. As long as you get it cold you could just leave it in for a couple of hours.  I am just writing it down the way I use it.  The time will differ for different people    I want it as cold as possible so my chicken is brined cold and I stay in the safety zone.  I place the chicken in a 2 1/2 gallon ziplock bag and add brine place back in the fridge at home or an ice chest if at a comp.


----------



## ecto1 (May 20, 2011)

Cajun Seasoning the important part is the fresh garlic IMHO and the Dark Brown Sugar.


----------



## fpnmf (May 20, 2011)

Sounds great!!

Thanks for sharing!!

  Craig


----------



## Dutch (May 20, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> Cajun Seasoning the important part is the fresh garlic IMHO and the Dark Brown Sugar.


Great-the reason I asked is because I have both of Tony's seasonings.


----------



## scarbelly (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - looks great. Will give it a try for sure


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Will definitely will give it a try, Thanks!


----------

